# Sports legs



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried sports legs and did you have positive results?

I'm a supplement sceptic, but tried sports legs on the advice of a friend as I often get cramping in the legs after 3000ft of climbing. The couple of times that I have tried it no cramping. Today I was riding a mountain that has steeper climbs after a solid ride yesterday, so I tried it again. Same results, the climbs seemed easier and no cramping, even set some PRs. 

Looking at the ingredients I'm sceptical that it helps, but damn it sure feels like it does...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

For long pedaling rides I love it. I haven’t used it downhilling yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't know how or why, but yes it works. For me the noticeable difference was recovery and feeling fresh post ride and riding many days in a row.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

I assumed from the description that I was repackaged Beta Alanine, which is a lactic acid buffer that seems to have at least some merit at the highest level of performance. It's somewhat popular with competitive crossfitters. I was surprised to see that the ingredients are calcium, magnesium and vitamin D.

There is research that magnesium has an effect on lactic acid: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17063625/

However, it would seem to that you would get all the magnesium you could possibly need from a well balanced diet. Or you could just take magnesium supplements and get the same effect?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I can't explain why, but it actually causes me to cramp on long rides. I've found that when going on 4+ hour rides, I am much more likely to cramp if I've taken sports legs. 

On shorter rides though, it does seem to make it easier to sustain hard efforts.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I take Sport Legs a half hour before rides and it seems to work for me.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

fdes said:


> Has anyone tried sports legs and did you have positive results?
> 
> I'm a supplement sceptic, but tried sports legs on the advice of a friend as I often get cramping in the legs after 3000ft of climbing. The couple of times that I have tried it no cramping. Today I was riding a mountain that has steeper climbs after a solid ride yesterday, so I tried it again. Same results, the climbs seemed easier and no cramping, even set some PRs.
> 
> Looking at the ingredients I'm sceptical that it helps, but damn it sure feels like it does...


Never did anything for me, neither good nor bad. Then I used it in a hard event and had the worst race of my life. I returned it for a refund.

On the other hand learning to staying on top of carbs made a huge difference to my comfort and performance. Tailwind is fantastic but too expensive to use for training.

Remember though: The placebo effect is real! If it is working for you keep using it.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Absolutely no effect on me. Having said that...if someone finds it works for them...rock on. All of our bodies are different. (I prefer a little beet juice...but that is a whole different thread  )


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

They work pretty well for me-no idea why. My specific problem is that my legs start to burn very quickly when I push my pace or effort and I feel like they want to give up before they really should or need to. With Sportlegs, that problem is greatly reduced if not eliminated altogether. I can pedal hard and keep pedal hard longer without the burn and feel as though I recover quicker too. I was skeptical and didn't expect much when I first tried them, but for the specific premature leg burn issues I've been having the past few years, they really do seem to have a positive effect. If it matters, I'm 55 and ride around 4000 miles/year. Been riding about 25 years and this leg burn issue's been a problem for the last maybe 3-4 years.


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

I also have lactic buildup, not always but more often than I should. I'm not sure buffers are the right way to stop the burn, something about stopping your peak before the byproduct becomes lactic but I need to learn more. I'm willing to give it a try, I meed to do something. I also use a product called Ryno Power created by an ex pro motocrosser. Check this out, it's supposed to help with the burn plus I get a good deal. Haven't tried either yet. https://rynopower.com/collections/s...t-the-burn-increase-endurance-explosive-power


----------

